# Experienced Operator



## NNJSnow (Feb 16, 2002)

Experienced operator available in North Jersey. Have experience operating all types and sizes of equipment as well as vehicals. I'm currently 18 years of age, have been in the landscape field for 3 years now. I am very reliable and very eager and willing to put in long hours. I have a 4x4 truck so i will be able to get through during a snow storm call out. Please email or pm me.

Thank you.

Jeff


----------



## CALS (Nov 15, 2003)

*would like to contact you*

hi my name is tom , i own a snow contracting company in westwood nj, and need more operators. please e-mail me @ [email protected] or call cell # 201-207-5487


----------

